# D2X won't focus



## Jmerr87 (Dec 2, 2011)

So I recently acquired a D2X, I love everything about it except for the fact that it has a really hard time auto-focusing.  Come to think of it, I can't even remember if I've gotten it to focus correctly at all.  The lens I'm using is a Nikkor 24-120, 3.5-5.6 G.  The focusing element just goes through the entire range, one end to the other.  Even in more than substantial lighting with plenty of room between lens and subject, it simply doesn't focus.  I got this camera as an upgrade from my D100, and it's proving to be even more useless!  I wouldn't even know where to look in settings to see if something is awry, but I'm thinking it's maybe a mechanical issue?  I really don't understand why it's such a problem, so if anybody can help me please do!  Thanks


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 2, 2011)

Does the lens properly focus on your D100?  
Can you get reasonably sharp focus manually? 
Try focusing on something incredibly high contrast. Black and white line. See what it does. Make sure the lens isn't the culprit first.


----------



## Destin (Dec 2, 2011)

Jmerr87 said:


> So I recently acquired a D2X, I love everything about it except for the fact that it has a really hard time auto-focusing.  Come to think of it, I can't even remember if I've gotten it to focus correctly at all.  The lens I'm using is a Nikkor 24-120, 3.5-5.6 G.  The focusing element just goes through the entire range, one end to the other.  Even in more than substantial lighting with plenty of room between lens and subject, it simply doesn't focus.  I got this camera as an upgrade from my D100, and it's proving to be even more useless!  I wouldn't even know where to look in settings to see if something is awry, but I'm thinking it's maybe a mechanical issue?  I really don't understand why it's such a problem, so if anybody can help me please do!  Thanks




Do you have another lens to try it with to determine if it's the camera or the lens?


----------



## Jmerr87 (Dec 3, 2011)

Manual focus works perfectly fine, of course.  I tried it with another lens and it does the same thing.  for every 15 attempts I make I  want to say it focuses once, and even then I think it's slightly under tack sharp, though it's hard to tell just from reviewing the pictures.  Both lenses worked fine on my D100.


----------



## joealcantar (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the D2x, know it was a flagship camera at one time so if it has the ability to adjust fine focus with different lenses and the last owner had the same lenses it could be adjusting for that lens.  May be a long shot but you never know, if it has a RESET function I would try that as well that way everything goes back to default settings.  I have a few friends that own that camera so may also be well worth sending it in for service.
-
Shoot Well, Joe


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2011)

How clean is the D2x?

The main mirror is 50% transparent, because there is a secondary mirror behind it that deflects the other 50% of the light down to the auto focus module in the bottom of the camera.

If the main mirror, secondary mirror, and/or the clear window in the back bottom of the mirror box that covers the auto focus module are dusty/dirty, the D2x will have difficulty auto focusing correctly.

The next most likely problem is a fault in the auto focus module itself or the secondary mirror.

I suspect the issue can only be resolved by sending the D2x in for inspection, cleaning, and repair.

You don't show a location in your profileaking it impossible to recommend a reapir shop near you. 

Here is a list of Nikon authorized, independent repair stations: Nikon Authorized Repair List


----------



## Jmerr87 (Dec 4, 2011)

I might try the reset option, I'll look into it since the camera is new to me and wouldn't matter to me so much if I reset everything.  I am pretty sure the mirror is clean, I myself can see through it just fine and have no problem manually focusing.  It could do for a cleaning I'm sure, to fulfill my compulsive need to clean it regardless of condition.  I know of a licensed Nikon dealer a block from where I work, but that's the reason why I came here first; to see if there was a solution to the problem that didn't involve money.  After all, I just bought it not too long ago...

Anyway, I'll probably have to get it looked at anyway, so to hell with it.  Manual focus for a while.


----------

